# New Kansas City Hunter Needs Help...



## chad Logan (Mar 27, 2020)

Greetings, Is there anyone in the Kansas City area that might be willing to show a newbie the ropes? I'm located in the Kansas City area and would be more than willing to pay someone to show me one of their honey holes... I know that's a bold move to make but again, I would pay for it and I would always call first before I head out to check it.


----------



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

chad Logan said:


> Greetings, Is there anyone in the Kansas City area that might be willing to show a newbie the ropes? I'm located in the Kansas City area and would be more than willing to pay someone to show me one of their honey holes... I know that's a bold move to make but again, I would pay for it and I would always call first before I head out to check it.


I may have a honey hole I could show you but I need to ask my partner first. We still have at least 2-3 weeks, closer to 3.


----------



## chad Logan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for your reply, I completely understand. If you want, I can wait to visit the site until I hear from you... that may work best for me anyway because that way I can count on your expertise to know if environmental conditions are right to go and check on the shrooms... again, I know that's a bold comment to make but I also know that after you meet me you'll be able to trust me.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

chad Logan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, I completely understand. If you want, I can wait to visit the site until I hear from you... that may work best for me anyway because that way I can count on your expertise to know if environmental conditions are right to go and check on the shrooms... again, I know that's a bold comment to make but I also know that after you meet me you'll be able to trust me.


Wow, pay! Make sure to learn your trees if you are not in the river bottoms. That is how you find honey holes. A buddy told me a funny story the other day. He ran into a guy in one of his honey holes who was having great luck in one spot but had no idea why. Just happened to be a large first year dead elm there, but he had no idea what it was or that it was the reason for the shrooms. Those timbers that have live elm will eventually have the good dead ones. Ash are getting better as they get sick from the ash borers killing them. In the bottoms its as much about how far you can walk as anything. Mostly cottonwood there or maples. If you can tell trees apart without the leaves on them you will never have to pay again. Mark Camp must be a darn nice fellow to share a honey hole. . But you can learn a lot on this site also.


----------



## chad Logan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes Sir, and you'll see from my replies to this thread that I have nothing but respect for anyone I meet on here. Mark is well versed in writing reviews and updates and that means a lot to me.. I plan on being a part of this community for quite some time. There is no question that when different people from different walks of life meet to discuss what they are passionate about that great things happen and I don't care who you are, that makes sense because we all know that morels do just that!

With that being said, I have had some experience in the field after studying bark patterns and have given up... perhaps I was right but gave up after I concluded that I wasn't very good at identifying trees without leaves. But I do remember the trees I thought might be Elms and plan on checking those leaves when I'm back in that neck of the woods... so wish me luck!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Good luck! Everything in life a person wishes to be good at takes passion and experience. Certain trees also have distinctive branching patterns also. Some can fool you. But it helps to be able to look at a tree line at the end of a field and be able to tell what is there.


----------



## Elaine Pitts (Mar 24, 2020)

chad Logan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, I completely understand. If you want, I can wait to visit the site until I hear from you... that may work best for me anyway because that way I can count on your expertise to know if environmental conditions are right to go and check on the shrooms... again, I know that's a bold comment to make but I also know that after you meet me you'll be able to trust me.


----------



## chad Logan (Mar 27, 2020)

Mark Camp said:


> I may have a honey hole I could show you but I need to ask my partner first. We still have at least 2-3 weeks, closer to 3.


Mark, have you talked to your partner about letting me in on a secret spot? Again, I'm more than willing to pay... even pick you guys up and take you. I'm located on the plaza in kcmo. Also, I wouldn't visit the site until unless I ok'd it with you first...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

chad Logan said:


> Yes Sir, and you'll see from my replies to this thread that I have nothing but respect for anyone I meet on here. Mark is well versed in writing reviews and updates and that means a lot to me.. I plan on being a part of this community for quite some time. There is no question that when different people from different walks of life meet to discuss what they are passionate about that great things happen and I don't care who you are, that makes sense because we all know that morels do just that!
> 
> With that being said, I have had some experience in the field after studying bark patterns and have given up... perhaps I was right but gave up after I concluded that I wasn't very good at identifying trees without leaves. But I do remember the trees I thought might be Elms and plan on checking those leaves when I'm back in that neck of the woods... so wish me luck!


Hey Chad, I left off Sycamore trees in the bottoms as a good tree also


----------



## chad Logan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks! I take it that your partner said no... well, if anyone would be willing to take the chance and show one guy a good place to find them, hit me up at 9139913170... I'd be willing to pay and I would always get in contact with you first before visiting the site... hopefully, we could work out a deal to where we could both keep an eye out for new morels... I plan on finding my own spots this year too so who knows what we might end up helping each other find!


----------

